# Imaginary unusual Orchestra programs



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Most orchestral concerts consist of established masterpieces which have been staples of the repertoire for at least a hundred years or so, although there are exceotions .
The concerts by Leon Botstein and his American symphony orchestra in New York have 
been concentrating on truly off beat repertoire, for example, but this is a part time orchestra unlike the New York Philharmonic, which also plays more unusual repertoire than most orchestras .

Here are some examples I've thought up of imaginary concerts without a single warhorse on the program :

All Russian : Sergei Taneyev : Overture to the Oresteia . Myaskovsky : Cello concerto .
Balakirev : Symphony no 1 .

All French : Saint-Saens : Phaeton . Roussel : The Spider's Feast ballet . Dukas : Symphony in C major .

All Scandinavian : Nielsen : Helios overture . Unno Klami : Kalevala suite . Wilhelm Stenhammar : Symphony no 1.

All Czech : Dvorak : Hussite overture . Martinu : Oboe concerto . Smetana : Macbeth and the Witches .
Zdenek Fibich : 3rd symphony .

All English : Havergal Brian : The Tinker's Wedding overture . Bax : Tintagel . Tippett : Piano concero . Arnold Bax : 3rd symphony .

Lesser known works by famous composers : Wagner : Columbus overture .
Beethoven : Choral Fantasia . Prokofiev : The Buffoon , complete ballet .

Mixed : Respighi : Suite from Belkis, Queen of Sheba . Ion Leifs : Hekla . Prokofiev : Canata , Seven, they are seven . 
Martinu : The Butterfly that Stamped ballet .

Roussel : 3nd symphony . Nielsen : Complete incidental music to the play Aladdin .

How about some other suggestions for unusual and interesting orchestral programs with
no warhorses ?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Ohh if only...  I would like to a series of concerts which combined interesting works by little known composers with little known works by relatively well known composers with (perhaps) a better known piece to attract the audience. Actually I recently wrote a letter about this to a certain Well Known Conductor of a Very Well Known Orchestra but (surprise) I have yet to get a response. Updates will be forthcoming if I ever do!

Aaron Copland - Quiet City
William Alwyn - Lyra Angelica
Josef Suk - A Summer's Tale

Carl Nielsen - Saga-Drøm
Wilhelm Stenhammer - Serenade
Jan Sibelius - Four Legends {we hear the Swan of Tuonela regularly but how often do we get all 4?]

...and I could keep going and going and...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A fine selection of recently composed music for one evening,
*Alma Deustcher* (born 2005) - violin concerto
*Jay Greenberg* (born 1991) - piano concerto
*Alex Prior* (born 1992) - piano concerto


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

I would rather wonder why the two worldly famous conductors choose the same programme: that is,* Herbert von Karajan and George Szell *performed the same choice of _Brahms' #3rd sym. and Debussy's La Mere_. Both of them held concerts with the programme several recordings. The 2nd question is the reason why H. von Karajan avoided Brahms' _Akademische Festouvertüre_.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Becca said:


> Wilhelm Stenhammer - Sinfonietta


I know Stenhammar's Opus list extensively, and there's no work called "Sinfonietta" might You Think of the Serenade in F major, Op. 31? (I know I'm a "Besserwisser", but that is the only fun I have in my life!  )



> Jan Sibelius - Four Legends {we hear the Swan of Tuonela regularly but how often do we get all 4?]


Well, about once every second year, but then, my "home orchestra" are Sibelius specialists! 

/ptr


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ptr said:


> I know Stenhammar's Opus list extensively, and there's no work called "Sinfonietta" might You Think of the Serenade in F major, Op. 31? (I know I'm a "Besserwisser", but that is the only fun I have in my life!  )


Ooooooooops ... that's what comes of doing these things late in the evening! It has been corrected.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

What I want to see... SHOULD be simple enough.

Bach: Passacaglia And Fugue

*bring in the strings and timpani*

Poulenc: Organ Concerto

*the rest of the orchestra appears*

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3


----------

